# Is Grape Wood ok?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a piece of Malaysian drift wood, as well as a piece of wood root (didn't have a name) soaking in a bucket.

I found a package of 5 small pieces of Grape Wood at Petsmart for a great price. It's for terrariums and such, but I thought it would look cool along side the drift wood.

I went back today to get some more and one of the store workers said they wouldn't use it in an aquarium.

Does anyone know of problems using Grape Wood in aquariums? I googled it, but found mixed answers...

Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Grape vine is a soft wood and won't last in water that long. You can use it but watch it carefully for when it starts rotting.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh. Ok. I didn't realize it was a vine... it just said Grape Wood on the package... hmmm... good to know. Maybe I won't use it then......

I do have some Malaysian drift wood and some Mopani wood that was for terrariums and aquariums, so those should work.

*Does anyone know what this is*: Aquarium Wood I have a piece for my 20g and one for my 36g. They look great, but I can't figure out what they are. (Store said the only thing that comes up is "wood root".) 

Also wondering: *1.* Will Dragon Stone change pH levels?
*2.* Will Lace Rock change pH levels?
*3.* Mopani, Malaysian and whatever that root thing is shouldn't change the pH right?

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like manzanita wood to me. Wood can alter the ph slightly (maybe .5). How much will depend on the size of the wood and how much tannins it leeches into the water. Eventually the ph lowering will go away as the tannins stop coming out of the wood.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

*1.* Will Dragon Stone change pH levels?_* - Not familiar with Dragon Stone so can't answer this one.*_
*2.* Will Lace Rock change pH levels? _*- Yes.*_
*3.* Mopani, Malaysian and whatever that root thing is shouldn't change the pH right?_* - They can but very minor unless you use a ton of it.*_


As for Grape Wood, I would advise against it. It will rot when submerged.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Alrighty, thanks. I tried some vinegar on the Lace Rock.... it didn't bubble or anything, but I can try putting it in a container of water and testing the pH in a few days.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Holly try some of the liquid in you ph test kit on the rocks. Vinegar doesn't always test right on rocks. Ph solution or muratic acid are the only 2 that is accurate, and the acid can be bad, you have to use gloves and do it outside.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, ok. So.... do I just drip a bit of the pH liquid onto the rock? And if it bubbles then don't use it?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Grape wood is cool lookin, and as Susan said ok to use, and I'm sure you'll go... Doh! when you think about it... Grapes grow on a vine...
I've never had problems with lace rock, I get it from landscape supply instead of LFS at much much Less the cost.
It's hard to tell what that pic is, if it's manzinita then it's part of the root bundle.
I don't think your putting a lot in your tank are you?
Even with your small tanks, a piece or two should not be a problem.
If your building a rock wall, then you'll have bigger changes.
But if you allow some of the wood to keep it's tannin, it should ofset the rock.
This is a good natural way to keep your tanks either high ph or slightly acidic.
Lotta rock... Ph, lotta wood... acid, or balance it out


----------

